# ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING - can't detect PWM fans

## TLoD_Snake

```
# uname -r

4.4.6-gentoo
```

```
# cat /lib/modules/4.4.6-gentoo/modules.builtin | grep hwmon

kernel/drivers/hwmon/hwmon.ko

kernel/drivers/hwmon/hwmon-vid.ko

kernel/drivers/hwmon/asus_atk0110.ko

kernel/drivers/hwmon/coretemp.ko

kernel/drivers/hwmon/nct6775.ko
```

```
# dmesg | grep -i 6775

[    0.670400] nct6775: Found NCT6793D or compatible chip at 0x2e:0x290
```

```
# rc-update show default | grep lm_s

           lm_sensors | default
```

```
# rc-update show default | grep acpi

                acpid | default
```

```
# sensors-detect 

# sensors-detect revision 6284 (2015-05-31 14:00:33 +0200)

# Board: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. Z170 PRO GAMING                                                                                                                        

# Kernel: 4.4.6-gentoo x86_64                                                                                                                                         

# Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz (6/94/3)                                                                                                        

                                                                                                                                                                      

This program will help you determine which kernel modules you need                                                                                                    

to load to use lm_sensors most effectively. It is generally safe                                                                                                      

and recommended to accept the default answers to all questions,                                                                                                       

unless you know what you're doing.                                                                                                                                    

                                                                                                                                                                      

Some south bridges, CPUs or memory controllers contain embedded sensors.                                                                                              

Do you want to scan for them? This is totally safe. (YES/no): YES                                                                                                     

Module cpuid loaded successfully.                                                                                                                                     

Silicon Integrated Systems SIS5595...                       No                                                                                                        

VIA VT82C686 Integrated Sensors...                          No                                                                                                        

VIA VT8231 Integrated Sensors...                            No                                                                                                        

AMD K8 thermal sensors...                                   No                                                                                                        

AMD Family 10h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 11h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 12h and 14h thermal sensors...                   No

AMD Family 15h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 16h thermal sensors...                           No

AMD Family 15h power sensors...                             No

AMD Family 16h power sensors...                             No

Intel digital thermal sensor...                             Success!

    (driver `coretemp')

Intel AMB FB-DIMM thermal sensor...                         No

Intel 5500/5520/X58 thermal sensor...                       No

VIA C7 thermal sensor...                                    No

VIA Nano thermal sensor...                                  No

Some Super I/O chips contain embedded sensors. We have to write to

standard I/O ports to probe them. This is usually safe.

Do you want to scan for Super I/O sensors? (YES/no): YES

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x2e/0x2f

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               Yes

Found unknown chip with ID 0xd121

    (logical device B has address 0x290, could be sensors)

Probing for Super-I/O at 0x4e/0x4f

Trying family `National Semiconductor/ITE'...               No

Trying family `SMSC'...                                     No

Trying family `VIA/Winbond/Nuvoton/Fintek'...               No

Trying family `ITE'...                                      No

Some systems (mainly servers) implement IPMI, a set of common interfaces

through which system health data may be retrieved, amongst other things.

We first try to get the information from SMBIOS. If we don't find it

there, we have to read from arbitrary I/O ports to probe for such

interfaces. This is normally safe. Do you want to scan for IPMI

interfaces? (YES/no): YES

# DMI data unavailable, please consider installing dmidecode 2.7

# or later for better results.

Probing for `IPMI BMC KCS' at 0xca0...                      No

Probing for `IPMI BMC SMIC' at 0xca8...                     No

Some hardware monitoring chips are accessible through the ISA I/O ports.

We have to write to arbitrary I/O ports to probe them. This is usually

safe though. Yes, you do have ISA I/O ports even if you do not have any

ISA slots! Do you want to scan the ISA I/O ports? (YES/no): YES

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM78' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM79' at 0x290...       No

Probing for `Winbond W83781D' at 0x290...                   No

Probing for `Winbond W83782D' at 0x290...                   No

Lastly, we can probe the I2C/SMBus adapters for connected hardware

monitoring devices. This is the most risky part, and while it works

reasonably well on most systems, it has been reported to cause trouble

on some systems.

Do you want to probe the I2C/SMBus adapters now? (YES/no): YES

Found unknown SMBus adapter 8086:a123 at 0000:00:1f.4.

Sorry, no supported PCI bus adapters found.

Module i2c-dev loaded successfully.

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 0 at 1:00.0 (i2c-0)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): yes

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 1 at 1:00.0 (i2c-1)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): yes

Client found at address 0x48

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM75'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM75A'...               No

Probing for `Dallas Semiconductor DS75'...                  No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM77'...                No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7410/ADT7420'...             No

Probing for `Analog Devices ADT7411'...                     No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6642'...                              No

Probing for `Texas Instruments TMP435'...                   No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM73'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM92'...                No

Probing for `National Semiconductor LM76'...                No

Probing for `Maxim MAX6633/MAX6634/MAX6635'...              No

Probing for `NXP/Philips SA56004'...                        No

Probing for `SMSC EMC1023'...                               No

Probing for `SMSC EMC1043'...                               No

Probing for `SMSC EMC1053'...                               No

Probing for `SMSC EMC1063'...                               No

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 2 at 1:00.0 (i2c-2)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): yes

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 6 at 1:00.0 (i2c-3)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): yes

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 7 at 1:00.0 (i2c-4)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): yes

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 8 at 1:00.0 (i2c-5)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): yes

Next adapter: NVIDIA i2c adapter 9 at 1:00.0 (i2c-6)

Do you want to scan it? (yes/NO/selectively): yes

Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue: 

Driver `coretemp' (built-in):

  * Chip `Intel digital thermal sensor' (confidence: 9)

No modules to load, skipping modules configuration.

Unloading i2c-dev... OK

Unloading cpuid... OK

```

```
# sensors

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Physical id 0:  +45.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 0:         +38.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 1:         +45.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 2:         +40.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Core 3:         +36.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

acpitz-virtual-0

Adapter: Virtual device

temp1:        +27.8°C  (crit = +119.0°C)

temp2:        +29.8°C  (crit = +119.0°C)

```

```
# pwmconfig 

# pwmconfig revision 6243 (2014-03-20)

This program will search your sensors for pulse width modulation (pwm)

controls, and test each one to see if it controls a fan on

your motherboard. Note that many motherboards do not have pwm

circuitry installed, even if your sensor chip supports pwm.

We will attempt to briefly stop each fan using the pwm controls.

The program will attempt to restore each fan to full speed

after testing. However, it is ** very important ** that you

physically verify that the fans have been to full speed

after the program has completed.

/usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
```

```
# equery l lm_sensors

 * Searching for lm_sensors ...

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/lm_sensors-3.4.0:0
```

No fans readings at all  :Sad:  I'm really stuck.

i7-6700K, ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING

----------

## TLoD_Snake

A little update. I just removed old /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors.conf file and "sensors-detect" refuses to build a new one (cause I have all modules builtin), so I can't start lm_sensors service no more. But I still can see the same output of "sensors" command as I posted above.

----------

## TLoD_Snake

Nobody has an idea how to make this mobo report fan speed? Sad  :Sad: 

Skylake seems to be not well supported by open source at the moment.

----------

## elovin

i have the same MB and a similar problem, since im sofar unable to get the cpus voltage   :Confused:   if i find anything i will let you know  :Smile: 

----------

## pelelademadera

modprobe nct6775 force_id=0xd120

you can see that reports, bad values, but works

Its a problem with acpi I think.

check dmesg.

I have a maximus 8 hero and same here

----------

